# Abortion Clinics Closing at Record Rate



## Shimmie (Sep 13, 2013)

*Abortion Clinics Closing at Record Rate*

(UPDATED) Reasons vary, but the trend is clear.
Tom Strode - Baptist Press  Tom Strode - Baptist Press

[posted 9/13/2013]

http://www.christianitytoday.com/gl...-closing-planned-parenthood-abby-johnson.html

Update: The Huffington Post assessed the "dramatic toll" that recent pro-life laws have taken on abortion clinics, with Arizona leading the way. 

Meanwhile, the abortion battle has gone digital as more states ban abortions by telemedicine.
-----
(BP) For Abby Johnson, the closing of a single Planned Parenthood center demonstrated her dramatic reversal from abortion clinic director to leading pro-life advocate.

But for pro-lifers throughout the United States, it marked another exhibit in a hopeful trend—abortion centers are shutting down at an unprecedented rate. The total so far this year is 44, according to a pro-life organization that tracks clinic operations.

None was more telling for Johnson than the mid-July closing of the Planned Parenthood center in Bryan, Texas. It came less than four years after Johnson, burdened by her involvement with abortion, walked out of that clinic as its director and into the offices of the Coalition for Life.

"Knowing that the former abortion clinic I once ran is now closing is the biggest personal victory of my life," Johnson said in a written statement after the announcement of the shutdown. "From running that facility, to then advocating for its closure, and now celebrating that dream ... it shows that my life has indeed come full circle."

Since her celebrated conversion from Planned Parenthood director, Johnson has started a ministry to help workers leave the abortion industry. She has pledged, as she said in July, to "fight until every abortion clinic in this country has shut its doors."

This year, 42 clinics that provided surgical abortions have shut their doors, and two that offered chemical abortions by drugs also have closed, according to Operation Rescue, which monitors closings and health and safety violations by clinics nationwide. That number far surpasses the 25 surgical clinics shutdown last year and the 30 in 2011, by Operation Rescue's count. While others estimate a smaller number of closings, the pattern is clear.

Some of the shutdowns have been of major clinics. For instance, Virginia's No. 1 abortion provider closed, The Washington Post reported in July. NOVA Women's Healthcare in Fairfax, Va., shut down after state and local governments enacted regulations the abortion provider appeared unable to meet. The northern Virginia clinic performed 3,066 abortions in 2012 and 3,567 in 2011.

The reasons given for the upswing in closings are varied even among pro-lifers. They include:

-- the increasing state regulation and oversight of clinics;
-- a growth in pro-life opinion and activity, and
-- a decline in the abortion rate.

In some cases, clinics have shut down when abortion doctors retired or were no longer licensed.

State legislatures enacted 69 pro-life laws this year, according to a report released Thursday (Sept. 5) by Americans United for Life. In all, 48 states considered about 360 such proposals in 2013, AUL reported.

The legislative action this year continued a recent trend in states: 70 "life-affirming measures" became law in 2011 and 38 in 2012, according to AUL.
Some measures have targeted making the procedure and clinics safer for women, and have helped escalate the number of clinic shutdowns. This year, states such as Alabama, North Carolina and Texas passed varied laws either requiring abortion clinics to meet the same health and safety standards as outpatient surgical centers, or authorizing the state to enforce such requirements. 

Also, in 2013, North Dakota and Wisconsin joined Alabama and Texas in mandating abortion doctors have admitting privileges at local hospitals.

*Editor's note: *

Read the full Baptist Press article here:

http://www.bpnews.net/bpnews.asp?id=41036&ref=BPNews-RSSFeed0910. 

CT has previously reported on abortion clinic restrictions and legislation restricting abortion. CT also covered pro-life groups exposing abortion practices and how pro-lifers are winning the abortion battle.

----------------------

Those who 'Choose Life' have fought long and hard for this.  This picture reminds me of Dagan, the idol that fell I Samuel 5:3-4...








_When the people of Ashdod rose early the next day, there was Dagon, fallen on his face on the ground before the ark of the LORD! They took Dagon and put him back in his place.

But the following morning when they rose, there was Dagon, fallen on his face on the ground before the ark of the LORD! His head and hands had been broken off and were lying on the threshold; only his body remained.
_


Praying for the Babies...


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Sep 13, 2013)

Mixed feelings.

Are these Planned Parenthood clinics who aid the poor with other health services or strictly abortion-only clinics?


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 13, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Mixed feelings.
> 
> Are these Planned Parenthood clinics who aid the poor with other health services or strictly abortion-only clinics?



If that is true mixing the two caused it's fall.  The horrors of abortion clinics do not mix with normal patient care.  I will do a google search on the aftermath.  It would seem that alternate care would be provided for other services.

I saw this article and it relates to two prayer threads in our Christian Forum.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Sep 13, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Mixed feelings.
> 
> Are these Planned Parenthood clinics who aid the poor with other health services or strictly abortion-only clinics?



I don't think this matters. They are cursed organizations because they shed innocent blood. Whatever other services they offer can be done elsewhere. There is no reason to keep an institution around that slaughters babies by the thousands per day just because they offer other services. I am overjoyed to hear this news...


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 13, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Mixed feelings.
> 
> Are these Planned Parenthood clinics who aid the poor with other health services or strictly abortion-only clinics?



 

I was on the train when I responded to you earlier.   Now that I'm home and at my laptop, I can share a little more.

These clinics are closing because they don't want to comply with the new health laws and standards to protect the patients.  

The (House Bill) that was placed into law was clear that these clinics were to have a facility that was equal to that of hospital health standards.  The supporters of the abortion clinics felt these safety measures were....

Now are you ready for this?   

The supporters of the abortion clinics felt these safety measures were 'UNNECESSARY'... 

WHAT?  Unnecessary?   

In addition:   

*  Doctors are required to obtain admitting rights at hospitals within 30 miles of the facility,

*  Abortions are no longer permitted after 20 weeks

*  Prior to prescribing the abortion pill to a patient, the patient visits have been increased from 3 visits to 4.   

Now, something is very wrong with any medical facility who would cry 'foul' and disregard having these safety measures in place for their patients.  

I'm not even speaking of abortion being sin and murder which is what it is.  But it's appalling that these clinics do not see the vital necessity to have these requirements in place.   Something is clearly not right here.  Are the lives of these women not of value to them?   Obviously not.  

Beauty check this out.   One of the requirements was to have water fountains in the waiting rooms.   Water..... that's all.   Drinking water.  The clinics squawked about that.   

Even if these clinics were serving other patients for other reasons, their health standards are below substandard and they deserve to be closed and never to open again to serve anyone. 

Beauty, God has a standard.  The sin of 'killing' babies has a consequence that no one here on earth can stop.   The earth we live upon is filled with so much sin and rebellion against God, that the only recourse is the 'backlash' of it.  Sin has a penalty.  What may seem/appear unfair, is truly God's love and protection in action for each of us.   

There is no protection in sin.  Only a consequence.   

I want to thank you for coming over and for sharing your heart.  It's always good to see your posts.   Agree/Disagree is neither here nor there.  That's just life and this is one of life's issues.     Thanks again, BEAUTYU2U


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 13, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> I don't think this matters. They are cursed organizations because they shed innocent blood. Whatever other services they offer can be done elsewhere. There is no reason to keep an institution around that slaughters babies by the thousands per day just because they offer other services. I am overjoyed to hear this news...



I'm amazed.  This has been a long, ongoing and drawn battle.  And these clinics have lost at their own game.   Their own greed and selfishness has brought this upon them.    

There is no such thing as making an honest deal with satan.  he'll betray his followers everytime.  

The gay agenda is the next 'dagon' to fall; dagon the idol who fell and broke into.  I Samuel 5...

_Now the Philistines took the ark of God and brought it from Ebenezer to Ashdod. 

2 Then the Philistines took the ark of God and brought it to the house of Dagon, and set it by Dagon. 

3 When the Ashdodites arose early the next morning, behold, Dagon had fallen on his face to the ground before the ark of the LORD. So they took Dagon and set him in his place again. 

4 But when they arose early the next morning, behold, Dagon had fallen on his face to the ground before the ark of the LORD. And the head of Dagon and both the palms of his hands were cut off on the threshold; only the trunk of Dagon was left to him. 

5 Therefore neither the priests of Dagon nor all who enter Dagon's house tread on the threshold of Dagon in Ashdod to this day. 

I Samuel 5:1-5 _

*The Fall of Dagon: *






_Then the seventh angel sounded: And there were loud voices in heaven, saying, “The kingdoms* of this world have become the kingdoms of our Lord and of His Christ, and He shall reign forever and ever!” 

Revelation 11:15 *_


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks for responding! You always do.

I guess my conflict was, innocent babies being killed for "rights" but now innocent women (or men) being harmed by not getting medical attention they need that may not be available elsewhere. However, with that new information you provided about substandard care, it sounds like a win-win.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 13, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Thanks for responding! You always do.
> 
> I guess my conflict was, innocent babies being killed for "rights" but now innocent women (or men) being harmed by not getting medical attention they need that may not be available elsewhere. However, with that new information you provided about substandard care, it sounds like a win-win.



I've reading the different news articles and the one that stood out was from the Huffington Post.   

I'll be honest, at first I thought that the clinics were being 'shut down' because of votes, protesters, marches against them, etc.   

But after reading the 'Huff' article, I couldn't understand why the supporters made such huge argument for having safer conditions.  I didn't realize just how 'limited' these centers were.    

The Huffington Post article is in the original post of this thread.  

Beauty, no matter what I say about these topics, it's not about you or anyone else personally.    

What we see happening here with the abortion clinics was inevitable.  It was completely overboard...God can't allow it to continue.    When I think about it, He is actually being nice by only closing the clinic.  He's showing the true hearts of these people.  

Anyhooooo,  BEAUTYU2U...It's Friday!     And my laundry is all done and I am 'free' for the weekend.   Me and my girls are having a 'Girls Day Out' tomorrow.   We're going shopping for 'girl stuff'... makeup, nail polish, hair accessories.... and food.   

I wish you a wonderful and happy weekend.   Enjoy it.   The fight over abortion clinics, gay activists, weed smoking, and whatever else will still exist until Jesus comes.  

In the meantime,  I'ma get my nails 'did'.   

Take care, Angel.   I mean it.  Take care.   Plus, you have to keep me up to date with your posts on the ET side.       You know I'm lurkin'   

:blowkiss:


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Sep 13, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> I don't think this matters. They are cursed organizations because they shed innocent blood. Whatever other services they offer can be done elsewhere. There is no reason to keep an institution around that slaughters babies by the thousands per day just because they offer other services. I am overjoyed to hear this news...



I agree with you.  The evil of abortion cannot be negated by the mammograms and pap smears they might offer.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 13, 2013)

Belle Du Jour said:


> I agree with you.  The evil of abortion cannot be negated by the mammograms and pap smears they might offer.



This is true.   

Lady Belle, when I saw this article, I thought about the prayer threads that you and Laela have here.   Prayer is powerful.


----------



## momi (Sep 13, 2013)

This is good news. 

SN:  I wonder if the new regulations are somehow related to the Gosnell (sp) case?  Investigations revealed that many of these clinics operated with little to no oversight.


----------



## momi (Sep 13, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> I don't think this matters. They are cursed organizations because they shed innocent blood. Whatever other services they offer can be done elsewhere. There is no reason to keep an institution around that slaughters babies by the thousands per day just because they offer other services. I am overjoyed to hear this news...



I completely agree.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 13, 2013)

momi said:


> This is good news.
> 
> SN:  I wonder if the new regulations are somehow related to the Gosnell (sp) case?  Investigations revealed that many of these clinics operated with little to no oversight.



Good question   These people who are complaining about improving the conditions seem to have a 'pattern' going.   

One of the laws included having a sink that allows them to 'scrub-up' in the same manner as hospital surgeons do, without having to touch the sink or the attachments (faucet's, etc.).  it would be pedal operated.     All this time, I 'assumed' that these abortion doctors had these requirements in place.   Yet instead they argue that it's too much of an expense.  

There's a spirit within this abortion business and it's horrid.  There is a relation to Dr. Gosnell's horror.  They are a manisfestation of what they do...they take life.


----------



## momi (Sep 13, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Good question   These people who are complaining about improving the conditions seem to have a 'pattern' going.
> 
> One of the laws included having a sink that allows them to 'scrub-up' in the same manner as hospital surgeons do, without having to touch the sink or the attachments (faucet's, etc.).  it would be pedal operated.     All this time, I 'assumed' that these abortion doctors had these requirements in place.   Yet instead they argue that it's too much of an expense.
> 
> There's a spirit within this abortion business and it's horrid.  There is a relation to Dr. Gosnell's horror.  They are a manisfestation of what they do...they take life.



Speechless.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 13, 2013)

momi said:


> Speechless.



I know... ain't that like the devil?  Dirty job, dirty conditions, and catch an attitude when asked to clean it up.   

They need to be exposed to save people's lives.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 14, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> I was on the train when I responded to you earlier.   Now that I'm home and at my laptop, I can share a little more.
> 
> These clinics are closing because they don't want to comply with the new health laws and standards to protect the patients.
> 
> ...


That's crazy...shows the state of mind the world is in....


----------



## Laela (Sep 14, 2013)

Awesome news to share, Shimmie....

That sign really does resemble Dagon  ..wow.  


Shimmie said:


> *The Fall of Dagon: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> That's crazy...shows the state of mind the world is in....





Laela said:


> Awesome news to share, Shimmie....
> 
> That sign really does resemble Dagon  ..wow.



One of the biggest defenses / validations for the existence of Abortion Clinics was to 'protect women from having 'back alley' abortions; to protect them from unsterile conditions and to enable them to have emergency assistance readily available.   

After reading all of their objections and their resistance to the new laws/requirements to protect the patients, all these abortion clinics really amount to are the same 'back allies' except with a roof and (4) walls.  

Another defense of the abortion clinics that you will read is:   

_"Abortions are very safe"_

My question is:  'For who?'  (or for shall I say, "for whom?")

*Huge Sigh* and tears...

What about the aborted babies; what about ... their safety?

I can't even post the pictures...    I just can't.  

What's wrong is that we have a generation who grew up in the _abortion is the solution _era.  Schools giving out birth control information and condoms to young tweens and teens without parental knowledge and consent.   These very same tweens and teens still getting pregnant and having abortions.  

They've been 'schooled' with permission to have sex.  Instead of temperance, they're being 'brain trained' to go ahead and have sex.   The abortion industry (and it is an industry...it's definitely not a Ministry  ), this industry grew into an empire... an empire comprised of a 'back alley' with 'back alley' tactics and dumpsters where the precious lives of innocent babies, killed without mercy...were dumped and left as garbage; human debris.... or they became science, stem cell experiments; their body tissue extracted to be used in cosmetics and Heaven only knows what else.  

And yet we have a society that cries out in ear piercing screams, to protect animals.   Save the whales, save the endangered species of random wild cats, birds and turtles.   

I don't understand...


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 15, 2013)

*19 Facts About Abortion In America That Should Make You Very Sick*

http://endoftheamericandream.com/ar...ion-in-america-that-should-make-you-very-sick

Every single day, a silent horror kills more Americans than were killed on 9/11.

Every single year, this silent horror kills about as many Americans as have been killed on all the battlefields in all of the wars in U.S. history combined.  

This silent horror is called abortion, and it is a national disgrace.  Overall, more than 50 million babies have been slaughtered since Roe v. Wade was decided in 1973. 

What will the history books say about a nation that murdered 50 million of its own babies?

-----------------------------------

*The following are 19 facts about abortion in America that should make you very sick….*

#1 There have been more than 53 million abortions performed in the United States since Roe v. Wade was decided back in 1973.

#2 When you total up all forms of abortion, including those caused by the abortion drug RU 486, the grand total comes to more than a million abortions performed in the United States every single year.

#3 The number of American babies killed by abortion each year is roughly equal to the number of U.S. military deaths that have occurred in all of the wars that the United States has ever been involved in combined.

#4 Approximately 3,000 Americans lost their lives as a result of the destruction of the World Trade Center towers on 9/11.  Every single day, more than 3,000 American babies are killed by abortion.

#5 It has been reported that a staggering 41 percent of all New York City pregnancies end in abortion.

#6 According to Pastor Clenard Childress, approximately 52 percent of all African-American pregnancies now end in abortion.

#7 One very shocking study found that 86 percent of all abortions are done for the sake of convenience.

#8 According to the Guttmacher Institute, the average cost of a first trimester abortion at the ten week mark is $451.

#9 The average cost of a vaginal birth with no complications in the United States is now over $9,000.

#10 A Department of Homeland Security report that was released in January 2012 says that if you are “anti-abortion”, you are a potential terrorist.  Unfortunately, there have also been other government reports that have also identified “anti-abortion” protesters as potential threats.

#11 A while back one Philadelphia abortionist was charged with killing seven babies that were born alive, but witnesses claim that he actually slaughtered hundreds “of living, breathing newborn children by severing their spinal cords or slitting their necks.”

#12 Some abortion clinics have been caught selling aborted baby parts to medical researchers.

#13 Planned Parenthood Founder Margaret Sanger once said the following….

_“The most merciful thing that a family does to one of its infant members is to kill it.”_

#14 In a 1922 book entitled “Woman, Morality, and Birth Control”, Planned Parenthood Founder Margaret Sanger wrote the following….

_“Birth control must lead ultimately to a cleaner race.”_

#15 Planned Parenthood performs more than 300,000 abortions every single year.

#16 Planned Parenthood specifically targets the poor.  A staggering 72 percent of Planned Parenthood’s “customers” have incomes that are either equal to or beneath 150 percent of the federal poverty level.

#17 There are 30 Planned Parenthood executives that make more than $200,000 a year.  A few of them make more than $300,000 a year.

#18 Planned Parenthood received more than 487 million dollars from the federal government during 2010.

#19 The following is one description of the five steps of a partial birth abortion….

_1) Guided by ultrasound, the abortionist grabs the baby’s legs with forceps.

2) The baby’s leg is pulled out into the birth canal.

3) The abortionist delivers the baby’s entire body, except for the head.

4) The abortionist jams scissors into the baby’s skull. The scissors are then opened to enlarge the skull.

5) The scissors are removed and a suction catheter is inserted. The child’s brains are sucked out, causing the skull to collapse. The dead baby is then removed._

How can we murder our own children?

Unfortunately, there are organizations out there such as Planned Parenthood that spend millions upon millions of dollars trying to convince the American people that abortion is okay.  Just check out this jaw dropping propaganda video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9l0SAVeK2Rg#!

And every single year, politicians from both political parties continue to vote to give hundreds of millions of our tax dollars to Planned Parenthood.

Our politicians talk about how we need to spread our values to the rest of the world, but what kind of “values” do we really have when we have such little respect for human life?

There is no hope for America as long as this mass slaughter of innocent children continues to go on all across the United States.

http://endoftheamericandream.com/ar...ion-in-america-that-should-make-you-very-sick


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Sep 15, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> *19 Facts About Abortion In America That Should Make You Very Sick*
> 
> http://endoftheamericandream.com/ar...ion-in-america-that-should-make-you-very-sick
> 
> ...



Some of these facts I knew, but there were also several that I didn't know. So very, very sad! I am overjoyed to hear that these death chambers are closing down. Planned Parenthood was created to wipe out the children of the poor and people of color. Nothing more, nothing less--Margaret Sanger was a very sick and depraved woman. The other services that Planned Parenthood offers are easily accessed elsewhere and really account for a very small percentage of what Planned Parenthood's really does. The primary "service" that the clinic performs is abortion. It's really their bread and butter, unfortunately.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 15, 2013)

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Some of these facts I knew, but there were also several that I didn't know. So very, very sad! I am overjoyed to hear that these death chambers are closing down. Planned Parenthood was created to wipe out the children of the poor and people of color. Nothing more, nothing less--Margaret Sanger was a very sick and depraved woman.
> 
> The other services that Planned Parenthood offers are easily accessed elsewhere and really account for a very small percentage of what Planned Parenthood's really does. *The primary "service" that the clinic performs is abortion. It's really their bread and butter, unfortunately*.



So true Blackpearl1993 ... grievingly true. 

It's an industry of 'murder'... and the combined salaries of just a few people are making millions from it.

_#17... There are 30 Planned Parenthood executives that make more than $200,000 a year. A few of them make more than $300,000 a year.

#18... Planned Parenthood received more than 487 million dollars from the federal government during 2010._

This right here is just..... unbelievable.   

_#11... A while back one Philadelphia abortionist was charged with killing seven babies that were born alive, but witnesses claim that he actually slaughtered hundreds “of living, breathing newborn children by severing their spinal cords or slitting their necks.”_

  I can't even begin to understand this...


----------



## Galadriel (Sep 15, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> I don't think this matters. They are cursed organizations because they shed innocent blood. Whatever other services they offer can be done elsewhere. There is no reason to keep an institution around that slaughters babies by the thousands per day just because they offer other services. I am overjoyed to hear this news...





.........


----------



## Laela (Sep 28, 2013)

"*On October *1, the abortion facility in Livingston, Montana, will be the 41st center to close following a 40 Days for Life campaign outside its doors! 

Local Montana 40 Days for Life leaders pointed out that this 41st clinic will close in the 41st year following the Roe v. Wade Supreme Court decision that imposed abortion on America ... in the 41st state to be admitted to the Union.

God is good! "  - 40 Days for Life campaign


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 28, 2013)

I subscribe to 40 Days for Life and have read about the abortion clinics closing. It's great news!  Praise God

I don't know about other states, but here in Mass there are clinics that don't perform abortions that provide free or low cost services to women (counseling, mammograms, Pap smears, full physicals, etc). These abortion clinics want people to believe they're there to empower women (yeah right) and that without their services women's rights are taken away. They spread these lies to keep making billions off women's wombs.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Sep 28, 2013)

I don't think this will stop abortions, I think this will stop poor people from getting them because people with means will just find somewhere else to go.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 29, 2013)

Laela said:


> "*On October *1, the abortion facility in Livingston, Montana, will be the 41st center to close following a 40 Days for Life campaign outside its doors!
> 
> Local Montana 40 Days for Life leaders pointed out that this 41st clinic will close in the 41st year following the Roe v. Wade Supreme Court decision that imposed abortion on America ... in the 41st state to be admitted to the Union.
> 
> God is good! "  - 40 Days for Life campaign



This is good news...'Dagon' has truly fallen...


----------



## momi (Oct 1, 2013)

BostonMaria said:


> I subscribe to 40 Days for Life and have read about the abortion clinics closing. It's great news!  Praise God
> 
> I don't know about other states, but here in Mass there are clinics that don't perform abortions that provide free or low cost services to women (counseling, mammograms, Pap smears, full physicals, etc). These abortion clinics want people to believe they're there to empower women (yeah right) and that without their services women's rights are taken away.* They spread these lies to keep making billions off women's wombs.*
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Agreed  My daddy always taught us - follow the money and it will always lead you to the truth. 

I'm ashamed to say that when I was younger I fell for the party line - thinking that the baby inside the womb was just a blob if lifeless tissue.  It was after my first ultrasound when I was pregnant with my son I was actually able to see exactly what they were calling a blob of tissue.  The blob actually had a heartbeat.   I believe this is why the abortion clinics don't allow the mother to see the baby before the abortion.


I wasn't walking with God then but I believe He allowed my eyes to be open to the truth.


----------

